# TDP: Canon TS-E 90mm image quality posted



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2018)

File under wow:
https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1166&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=674&CameraComp=979&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3

Note that I'm comparing the T/S 90 @ f/2.8 and it still looks better than the 100L @ *f/5.6*. 

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2018)

The 100L isn't stellar for sharpness, I have said many times before at f 5.6 the 100L is bested in sharpness by the 50 f1.4 also at f5.6.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2018)

I went through the usual suspects and out of the Canon lenses I checked, nothing else sub-200mm was nearly as sharp in the corners at f/2.8. The 200mm/2 and 300mm/2.8 II were as sharp, as were the Sigma 85mm/1.4A and the Zeiss Milvus 85mm/1.4 (the Otus didn't have 5Ds test samples).


----------



## Robhoek27 (Mar 6, 2018)

Is something wrong with my pc or is there just the one sample picture?

Speaking of samples, here you will find architectural pictures by a Dutch photographer: http://www.eoszine.nl/196540/Tony-Vingerhoets.html


----------

